# GFO for freshwater ponds?



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

I noticed a sale on GFO for freshwater but couldnt find anything on the box regarding the chemical properties of the GFO. 

Are there any reasons NOT to use this for saltwater?

Thanks!


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I cant see there really being a different brand for freshwater vs saltwater. Its just GFO to remove phosphates. I'd give it a go if the price is right.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

So I found the Material Safety Data sheet, it is 60%-%100 Hydro Corns and 7%-13% Polymer Resins, with a PH of 8.2.

seems legit right?


----------

